# Accuracy of a gender prediction test done at 15 weeks by an experienced tech.



## Babyfor2

A lot of times when I hear that someones prediction was wrong at 15 weeks its usually done by a dr. during some other routine test. I rarely hear of it being wrong when its done by an experienced ultrasound technician specifically looking for the gender and nothing else. The place I am going to will not give you a maybe answer. If they are not completely and undoubtably sure that it is one gender or the other they will bring you back free of charge until they are. Which I like because my biggest pet peeve would be if they told me 99% sure.... *Has anyone had their gender prediction done at 15 weeks? Was it right or wrong? Was the prediction given at a regular drs office visit or was it given at a gender ultrasound?* Thank you all soooo much? I'm very excited


----------



## krys

I'm going for a private ultrasound tomorrow for a gender check. They guarantee the gender after 14 weeks and said they will not tell you unless they are 100%, if they can't tell for whatever reason they will bring you back for free. I think it sounds like the same sort of place you're going to! I don't think they would tell you if they weren't sure, and you'll be able to see for yourself :)


----------



## Emma93

No gender test is 100% - and the results they give you are the opinion of the tech. It also doesn't necessarily depend on the experience of the tech at 15 weeks. It depends on your baby, and if their bits are well formed enough. At 15 weeks the genital area on both boys and girls are still quite swollen, so it is better to wait a few more weeks, just to be sure. I had a gender scan at 16+6 and was told girl, then confirmed at 20+2 - but was told both times they can't 100% garentee that they are right, I guess they have to cover themselves. I am having a 4D scan in a week, so will ask them to check too. Just to be sure :) I don't think it's right that the place you are going to have said they can pretty much be 100% sure, as the only certain method is birth! There have been a fair few stories on this forum over the last few weeks where early gender predictions have been wrong. I don't want to worry you, or tell you something you don't want to hear, I'm just passing on what I was told myself. Everything crossed that you have a cooperative baby and get the answers you want! :) xxx


----------



## akblaze

With DD we had a private gender scan just before 16 weeks. 
It was at a radiology center that offers gender scans (not at my doctors office)
They were right! We saw the three little lines that meant "girl" and she is most definitely a girl!!! :flower:
Unfortunately I called to book our private scan for the first week of Sept (16wks) but they won't let me book until 18 weeks now!!! So we may just wait until our 20 week anatomy scan. 

:flower:


----------



## justhoping

Emma93 said:


> No gender test is 100% - and the results they give you are the opinion of the tech. It also doesn't necessarily depend on the experience of the tech at 15 weeks. It depends on your baby, and if their bits are well formed enough. At 15 weeks the genital area on both boys and girls are still quite swollen, so it is better to wait a few more weeks, just to be sure. I had a gender scan at 16+6 and was told girl, then confirmed at 20+2 - but was told both times they can't 100% garentee that they are right, I guess they have to cover themselves. I am having a 4D scan in a week, so will ask them to check too. Just to be sure :) I don't think it's right that the place you are going to have said they can pretty much be 100% sure, as the only certain method is birth! There have been a fair few stories on this forum over the last few weeks where early gender predictions have been wrong. I don't want to worry you, or tell you something you don't want to hear, I'm just passing on what I was told myself. Everything crossed that you have a cooperative baby and get the answers you want! :) xxx

i agree, its NEVER 100 percent... AND gender this early is not a great idea as boy bits and girl bits can resemble each other..a girl can look like she has boy bit and vice vera..so its not about a good tech really...

i would wait a bit..

yes yes and i know people will come out and say i was told this at this time and it was right..you will always have that as there is a 50/50 chance of one way or the other so of course your going to see that...;)

good luck


----------



## _jellybean_

I had both mine (boy and a girl) done at 15 weeks iirc. I went to a special gender place. They won't tell you unless they are sure. So with my son, the tech was positive. With my daughter, he showed me the three lines, but said that things could change and he would not say 100%. They said I could come back. I didn't because tech said he has NEVER been wrong! She is all girl!


----------



## Hb.x

I had a private scan at 16 weeks and was told boy (and undoubtedly, we saw the full package!!). The sonographer could tell literally within seconds that there were 'extra bits'. I have my 20 week scan on Monday so I'll find out if she was right.


----------



## TTBabyMakes4

I had my 12 week ultrasound yesterday. I asked the tech if she could tell the gender and she said, sometimes....but she is not suppose to tell. Well, she took a look and said that she was pretty sure the baby is a girl as she saw the 3 lines (I saw them briefly on the screen as well). She said of course to not go out telling people as it is still super early and she could be wrong. I have never heard of telling the gender this early. Has anyone else been told the gender at 12 weeks? I am going to repost this with subject, but I saw this topic and thought I'd check in here as well!

BUT much more importantly - the scan went well, all measurements good, hb good, baby active :)


----------



## GarfieldCat

I had gender prediction by my regular dr at 13 weeks, she said most probably a boy but it can still be a girl. she made her prediction upon OH's request which pissed me off because he started acting as if its 100% boy. I had another ultrasound at 15 weeks but I didn't allow the dr to say anything all she said was that she was definite what the gender is. fast forward to yesterday (18+3) I had my morphology scan and baby is definitely a boy. 
So in my opinion the prediction at 15 weeks would be pretty accurate depending how the baby cooperates, however because you always hear stories about predicting the wrong gender there would always be a margin of error.


----------



## justhoping

it could be accurate but there are times where the gentiles didnt go to what they should be yet or are swollen and can be mistaken which is why they say dont do it early..

there have been several threads here where people where told 100 percent it was a boy 9or girl and they argued that this was right thennnnn tada it was the opposite..
so nobody saying it could be right...we are just saying there is always a possibility that early it could be wrong as many had that happen...i even did with my daughter..i was told she was a girl...then at 6th months i was told boy...i freaked.....a month later it went back to girl and her parts really did look like a boy when i was 6 months pregnant..saw it myself and was sad that it changed from girl to boy...but things happen...was told sonography is not 100 percent...so be prepared just incase...since that i always have a doubt...unless you get one other the other tests there is always a possibility lol

but again its fun to to have a peek....so no matter what...enjoy :)


----------

